# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Η κανάρα(παραμάνα)  είναι ισάξια μάνα με την μαμά καρδερίνα ?

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μία απορία μου εδώ και πολύ καιρό.

Οταν δεν πάει κάτι καλά στην αναπαραγωγή των νεοσσών στις καρδερίνες έχουμε την εύκολη λύση της κανάρας-παραμάνας.

Σε συζήτήσεις καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα....πως δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο.

Οι μικροί νεοσσοί βέβαια μεγαλώνουν ....αλλά ποιο είναι το μέλον τους και πόσο μπορεί να ζήσουν τα συγκεκριμένα πουλάκια ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

οι καναρες και οποιοδήποτε πουλί χρησιμοποιηθεί για παραμάνα, είναι ισάξιες με τις μανάδες ιδίως όταν έχουμε προβλήματα. 
τα πουλιά που θα μεγαλώσουν σε παραμάνα ζουν όπως και τα άλλα και ζευγαρώνουν και ταΐζουν.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και για ποιο λόγο ρε Κωστή να μην βάζουμε σε όλες τις γέννες μας (όσο αναφορά τα ιθαγενή) κανάρες παραμάνες και να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι θα ταιστουν όλα τα πουλάκια μας ?

Ετσι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και απο 4 γέννες στις καρδερίνες μας.

----------


## jk21

Ενζυμα σιγουρα μπορει να δωσουν στα μικρα .Αντισωματα του ιδιου ειδους πουλιου μαλλον οχι ,κατι που ισως κανει τα μικρα πιο ασθενικα στις πρωτες μερες της ζωης τους .Σε προσφατη συζητηση μου με πτηνιατρο ,μου ειπε οτι αυτο δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να γινει ντε και καλα 

η μεθοδος ομως αυτη ηδη υπαρχει σε αρκετους στο χωρο εκτροφης ιθαγενων .... τα αποτελεσματα τα ξερετε εσεις που ειστε πιο εμπειροι και με περισσοτερες επαφες με εκτροφεις του ειδους .Απο οτι ξερω δεν ειναι αισιοδοξα .Ο οδυσσεας ισως τα ξερει διαφορετικα ...

οπως και να εχει ,το θεμα δεν ειναι μονο να βγαζουμε μικρα που θα μεγαλωσουν .το θεμα ειναι να βγαζουμε μικρα που θα ταιζουν σαν μαναδες και μπαμπαδες ,δεν θα παρατανε τα αυγα και δεν θα τα σπανε 

αν η παραμανα ειναι συστημα και οχι εναλλακτικη εσχατη λυση ,εκτροφη σταθερη και πραγματικη ,δεν θα δουμε .αν ομως ειναι η εκτακτη βοηθεια (και ειδικα οταν δεν της παιρνουμε τα δικα της αυγα και τα πεταμε ) και γω μαζι σας !

----------


## jk21

> το θεμα ειναι να βγαζουμε μικρα που θα ταιζουν σαν μαναδες και μπαμπαδες ,δεν θα παρατανε τα αυγα και δεν θα τα σπανε


και γιατι ρε jk να μην ταιζουνε ,αφου μεγαλωσανε απο μανες που τα ταιζανε; εστω και καναρες; αυτα δεν εχουν το αρνητικο των ταισμενων στο χερι απο ανθρωπο ...

γιατι εκ του αποτελεσματος (και αν διαψευστω απο 4-5 γνωστους εκτροφεις εδω μεσα ,θα πω οκ ειμαι λαθος ) και κεινα ,το πιο συχνο ειναι να εχουν περιεργες συμπεριφορες σαν τους γονεις 

αλλιως οπως ειπε και  ο βασιλης ,θα ειχαμε ενα σωρο πουλια ... που ειναι;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Κανένας καρδερινάς υπάρχει εδω μέσα να ακουσουμε ακόμα καμιά άποψη ?

----------


## jk21

κατσε ρε να χωνεψουν  κατσικια και κοκορετσια ... βιαζεσαι κιολας ... δεν τα αλεθουν ολοι σε μιση μερα σαν εσενα

----------


## adreas

> οι καναρες και οποιοδήποτε πουλί χρησιμοποιηθεί για παραμάνα, είναι ισάξιες με τις μανάδες ιδίως όταν έχουμε προβλήματα. 
> τα πουλιά που θα μεγαλώσουν σε παραμάνα ζουν όπως και τα άλλα και ζευγαρώνουν και ταΐζουν.


Κώστα  έλα  να σου  κάνω  το τραπέζι!!!!

----------


## jk21

ασε τα τραπεζια και τις εμμεσες απαντησεις και γινε σαφης !  ::   :wink: 

αν εννοεις οτι τα μικρα που μεγαλωνουν απο μια καναρα  ,εχουν ολα νορμαλ συμπεριφορα στην πορεια ,που κολλα η εκτροφη και δεν επεκτεινεται; ειναι τοσοι πολλοι οι θανατοι απο κοκκιδια και ειναι μονο εκεινη η αιτια; 

και αν δεν υπαρχει θεμα ,αλλα ουτε τα κοκκιδια ειναι μονο το προβλημα ... δεν θα ηταν ωραιο οσοι εχουν εμπειρια εκτροφης ,να καταθεσουν τα προβληματα της ,σε ενα thread που θα ανοιξει καποιος απο αυτους; ετσι για να μαθαινουμε και οι απειροι !

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ανδρέα - Κώστα μην πείτε "ακόμα" τίποτα !!!!  Οταν με το καλό δω το πρώτο.... δεύτερο.... άντε τρίτο αυγό από την Καρδερίνα που στρώνει ξανά φωλιά, άσε να δουν στην πράξη τι εννοείτε και μάλιστα σε HD !!!!  χαχαχαχαχα*  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

jk μου αρέσει που ρωτάς και απαντάς μόνος σου.

ο ρόλος της παραμάνας είναι διαφορετικός σε κάθε περίπτωση. 
τα παιδιά που έχουν βάλει να ζευγαρώσουν για πρώτη φορά καρδερίνες. οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρεται την συμπεριφορά τον πουλιών. σε εσάς λοιπόν επιβάλλεται να έχετε *ζευγάρι* καναρίνια (και το τονίζω αυτό) που θα είναι οι παρένθετοι γονείς για τα πρώτα *αυγά* (και το τονίζω και αυτό) πουλάκια από τις καρδερίνες.

Αλεξ μεχρι να δουμε τα δικα σου βιντεακια σε HD θα βαλω μερικα δικα μου σε οχι τοσο καλη ποιοτητα.

εδω η καρδερινα ταιζει τα τρια καναρινακια απο τα 4 αυγα που της τα ειχα αλαξει για να σιγουρευτο οτι *η καρδερινα μπορει να μεγαλωσει καναρινακια απο αυγο.
*



εδω της προσθεσα ακομα ενα καναρινακι μετα απο καποιες μερες για να δω αν θα το καταλαβει.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ  η ερωταπαντηση του ποστ 5 ειναι σε ευλογο ερωτημα που θεωρησα σιγουρο οτι θα υπηρχε ,αφου ηδη ειχα τοποθετηθει στο ποστ 4 

στην φραση σου  *<< επιβάλλεται να έχετε* *ζευγάρι καναρίνια (και το τονίζω αυτό) που θα είναι οι παρένθετοι γονείς για τα πρώτα αυγά (και το τονίζω και αυτό) >>
**

*εννοεις που θα γινουν σιγουρα παρενθετοι γονεις ,με δικια μας πρωτοβουλια ή με αμα χρειαστει εκ των καταστασεων; 
*
*θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω οτι η τοποθετηση μου για το αν τα πουλια μεγαλωμενα απο καναρα ειναι ευαισθητα περισσοτερο στην υγεια τους ,ειναι αποτελεσμα των διαφορων που εχω δει και διαβασει στο ελληνικο και ξενο διαδικτυο σε φορουμ που συζητουν για ιθαγενη ή και για ιθαγενη και απο προσωπικη επαφη με ατομα που αντιμετωπισανε προβληματα ασθενειων στα πουλια τους .Το προβλημα ειναι ακομη πιο εντονο σε πουλια ταισμενα απο ανθρωπο .Στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν η ευπαθεια στην υγεια των πουλιων συνδεεται με το οτι ειχαν καναρα μανα ,αλλα ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος οτι στην περιπτωση ταισματος στο στομα ,η εξελιξη στη ζωη τους ειχε αμεση σχεση 

παρομοια με συζητησεις δημοσιες ή προσωπικες ,εχω συμπερανει (με σημαντικη πιθανοτητα λαθους απο οχι σαφη ενημερωση ) οτι στατιστικα οι περιπτωσεις πουλιων που δεν ταιστηκαν απο καρδερινα μανα και πατερα και δεν ταισανε και κεινα σαν γονεις οταν μεγαλωσανε ,ειναι αυξημενες .Σιγουρα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν υποστηριζω οτι αυτο ειναι δεδομενο οτι θα συμβει .Μπορει να ειναι και αλλοι παραγοντες που τα οδηγουν και αυτα να μην ταιζουν ,αλλα σαν πιθανοτητα ειναι και αυτο 

Αυτες τις αιτιες ομως νομιζω οτι ειτε εδω ,ειτε σε αυτονομο thread πρεπει να τις συζητησουμε ,ωστε να καλυφθει και το ευλογο ερωτημα του βασιλη περι 4 τραδων που θα μπορουσαν να βγαινουν τοσο ευκολα ,χωρις μετεπειτα προβληματα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Η καναρα παραμανα θα ταισει αλλο μενου,ευθιγραμισμενο με διατροφικες αναγκες για καναρια, 1)
2) δεν εχει να δωσει μεσω του προβολου οτι θα εδινε η φυσικη μητερα (καρδερινα) για ισοροποια και συνεχεια μιας ομαλης λειτουργιας του οργανισμου των νεοσσων,
3) μετα απο 40 περιπου ημερες οι νεοσσοι θα υποχρεωθουν σε αλαγη διατροφης με σπορους βοτανα και αλλα πολλα,τα οποια θα ειναι επιλογη κατα την κριση του εκτροφεα,και οχι παντα σωστα ,οσο καλη προθεση και να υπαρχει.
(Εδω δεν ειναι μονον η προθεση και η γνωση,ειναι και η εφαρμογη του εφικτου,γιατι το τελειο το προσφερει μονον η φυση.)

Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο η παραμανα (μηχανη που ταιζει) οσο η κατασταση του ζευγαριου πριν κανει αυγα,
απο εκει εξαρταται κατα ποσον θα ευημερησουν οι νεοσσοι μετα τις 40-50 ημερες τησ ζωης τους,και τον μικροτερο ρολο θα εχει η παραμανα.

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να θεσω και καποια αλλη παραμετρο 

Υπαρχει πραγματι η περιπτωση η καναρα να μην επιλεξει να δινει ουτε σκουληκια (που για μενα αν δινεται επαρκης ποσοτητα αυγου ,δεν υπαρχει η αναγκη τους ) και να μην ταιζει παρα μονο τους γνωστους σε κεινη σπορους .Στην πορεια τα μικρα μπορει να επιλεγουν και περισσοτερους σπορους ,μπορει και οχι ,αν και πιστευω θα γινει το πρωτο ,ασχετα αν αρκετοι εκτροφεις απλα δινουν ενισχυμενο μιγμα καναρινιων με περισσοτερους λιπαροπρωτεινουχους σπορους 

αλλα στην διαδικασια της παρενθετης μανας ,η καναρα δεν ταιζει παντα .Ακομη και δικο της διαιτολογιο .Παρολα αυτα ζεσταινει τα μικρα .Αυτο αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες (αφου τα ταιζουν οι εκτροφεις με κρεμα ) και να μην ταισουν οταν μεγαλωσουν και να ειναι πιο ευπαθη λογω ελλειψης ενζυμων που δινει ο γονιος ,που εκριννονται απο τον ιδιο 

Μιλαω βεβαια παντα για πιθανοτητες και οχι κατι δεδομενο

----------


## adreas

Καλά  εμείς  μεγαλώνουμε τα  παιδιά  μας  με σκόνες,  από  την πρώτη  μέρα  ακόμα  σε  αρκετές  περιπτώσεις για  να  μη χαλάσει  το  στήθος της  μητέρας,  μια άλλη  περίπτωση  γέννησε μια  κατσίκα  έκανε 2  μικρά  μετά γέννησε  ένα  πρόβατο έκανε  1  ψόφιο του  βάλανε  το ένα  κατσικάκι  και σιγά  σιγά  το δέχτηκε  και  το έκανε  δικό  του παιδί.  Αυτό  που μεγάλωσε  με  το πρόβατο ακριβώς  στις  45 μέρες  ήταν  9 κιλά  ενώ  της  κατσίκας 6  κιλά  βλέπεις το  γάλα  του προβάτου  είχε  ποιο πολύ  καρπό  έχει ποιο  πολλά  λιπαρά. Όταν  κάνεις  τέτοια δουλειά  να  έχεις  ιθαγενή ταΐζεις  τα  καναρίνια ότι  και  σε καρδερίνες  σπόρια  αυγοτροφές και  λοιπά  αν δεις  τα  καναρίνια πως  ρουφάνε  το σκουλήκι  δεν  θα    πιστεύεις στα  μάτια  σου. Αν τα  μικρά  για να  μεγαλώσουν  θέλουν εμπειρία  να  είσαι από  πάνω  τους  με 2  σημαντικά  στάδια στο  πρώτο  χρόνο στη  ζωή  τους  τον απογαλακτισμό  και  την πρώτη  τους  πτερόρροια και  τα  ρίχνουμε στο  ότι  τα  μεγάλωσε  κανάρα όταν  πεθάνουν  δεν είναι  έτσι  αφού για  να  βγουν σωστά  συμπεράσματα  πρέπει να  περάσουν  χρόνια έτσι  τουλάχιστον  κάνουν και  στα  εργαστήρια. Κάτι  άλλο  δεν πρέπει  να  το παίζεις  κορόνα  γράμματα η  κανάρα  πρέπει να  είναι  μικρή να  έχει  κάνει την  πρώτη  γέννα  γιατί  πολλές  φορές είναι  προστατευτική  και απλώς  κάθεται  σημαντικός παράγοντας  είναι  να υπάρχει  και  αρσενικό μέσα  είτε  καρδερίνα είτε  κάναρος  ώστε να  δίνει  το ερέθισμα  ταΐζοντας  την και  αυτή  με την  σειρά  της  τα  μικρά.  Πολλές  φορές από  φωτογραφίες  μόνο Δημήτρη  θα  με έχεις  δει  που γράφω  αλλού  βλέπω μικρά  υποσιτισμένα  και γράφουν  η  κανάρα ταΐζει…..   το  αποτέλεσμα δείχνει  άλλα.  Δεν υπάρχει  κανένα  πρόβλημα στο  ότι  τα ιθαγενή  είναι  μικρά και  δεν  μπορούν λέει  τα  καναρίνια να  βάλουν  μέσα την  τροφή  αυτά τα  γράφουν  ερασιτέχνες. Πάντα  πρέπει  να υπάρχει μια  παραμάνα  και μην  ακούτε  τίποτα  γιατί  ένας  χρόνος για  να  ξαναγυρίσει πίσω  είναι  δύσκολα.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> θα ηθελα να θεσω και καποια αλλη παραμετρο 
> 
> Υπαρχει πραγματι η περιπτωση η καναρα να μην επιλεξει να δινει ουτε σκουληκια (που για μενα αν δινεται επαρκης ποσοτητα αυγου ,δεν υπαρχει η αναγκη τους ) και να μην ταιζει παρα μονο τους γνωστους σε κεινη σπορους .Στην πορεια τα μικρα μπορει να επιλεγουν και περισσοτερους σπορους ,μπορει και οχι ,αν και πιστευω θα γινει το πρωτο ,ασχετα αν αρκετοι εκτροφεις απλα δινουν ενισχυμενο μιγμα καναρινιων με περισσοτερους λιπαροπρωτεινουχους σπορους 
> 
> αλλα στην διαδικασια της παρενθετης μανας ,η καναρα δεν ταιζει παντα .Ακομη και δικο της διαιτολογιο .Παρολα αυτα ζεσταινει τα μικρα .Αυτο αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες (αφου τα ταιζουν οι εκτροφεις με κρεμα ) και να μην ταισουν οταν μεγαλωσουν και να ειναι πιο ευπαθη λογω ελλειψης ενζυμων που δινει ο γονιος ,που εκριννονται απο τον ιδιο 
> 
> Μιλαω βεβαια παντα για πιθανοτητες και οχι κατι δεδομενο



Αυτο ειναι ενα δεδομενο,και επηρεαζει οποια παραμετρο και να θεσει κανεις,γιατι στην ουσια διακοπτεται η συνεχεια της ομαλης λειτουργιας του οργανισμου.

Σιγουρα η συνηθεια στην ποικιλια σπορων θα εχει ρολο για αυτα στην υπολοιπη ζωη τους ,το ενστικτο θα λειτουργησει καποια στιγμη και θα αναζητησουν αλλους σπορους (πηγη αμινοξεων) αναλογα τις αναγκες τους,αλλα μεχρι τοτε,και για ποσο? δεν θα υπαρχει ισορροποια, και η εικονα ενδεχομενως να ερμηνευεται σαν προβλημα συμπεριφορας .

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ δεν αναφερθηκα στις καναρες οσο αφορα το μεγεθος του ραμφους ,γιατι αν και δεν εχω αμεση αποψη ,μου φαινεται και μενα μυθος ,να θελει να ταισει ενα πουλι και να μην μπορεσει .Μπορει να δυσκολευτει αλλα θα το κανει .Ειμαι απολυτος στο μειον που υπαρχει για πουλια ταισμενα απο ανθρωπο και στην αυξηση πιθανοτητων ευπαθειας τους και δεν ειμαι καθολου απολυτος για το θεμα ταισματος απο παραμανα και αν αυτο τα κανει πιο ασθενεις οργανισμους .το ανεφερα νομιζω και ανεφερα και την θεση του πτηνιατρου εξ αρχης ,που δεν μπηκα στην διαδικασια να τον ρωτησω ετσι τυχαια ,αλλα γιατι ηθελα να βγαλω προς τα εξω κατι εγκυρο και οχι οτι νομιζω εγω ή οποιοι αλλοι δικαια ή αδικα ριχνουν τις απωλειες τους ,στο οτι τα πουλια ηταν σε παραμανα .Συμφωνω απολυτα στην παραλληλη υπαρξη καναρου και για εναν ακομη λογο .Οι μικρες καρδερινες που θα μεγαλωνουν ,πρεπει να ταιστουν αν οχι απο αρσενικο καρδερινο ,εστω αρσενικο καναρινι και να τον δουν να συμμετεχει στην αναπαραγωγη ,για να το κανουν και κεινες οταν μεγαλωσουν (με αυξημενες πιθανοτητες ) .Το ταισμα απο ανθρωπο αφαιρει και αυτο το θετικο ... και στα θηλυκα μικρα να ταισουν αργοτερα σαν μαμαδες και στα αρσενικα .Ολα βεβαια βαση στατιστικων ποσοστων και οχι σαν κατι στανταρ 

Για το αν τα καναρινια ταιζουν σκουληκι ή οχι ,δεν ειναι στανταρ οτι θα συμβει και σε πολλα δεν συμβαινει .Ετσι εχω ακουσει απο διαφορες πηγες και υποθετω μου λεγανε αληθεια .Εκτος αν υπαρχει συγκεκριμενος τροπος να τα πειθουμε .Ασχετο αν πιστευω ακραδαντα ,οτι καρδερινακια ταισμενα με αυγοτροφη πραγματικη και ενισχυμενη σε αυγο ή αλλη πρωτεινη πχ τυροπηγμα ή γαλα χωρις λακτοζη μπορουν ανετα να καλυψουν  τις διατροφικες τους αναγκες 

Συμφωνω με την υπαρξη για εκτακτη αναγκη ετοιμης παραμανας και πολυ θα ηθελα να ειναι καρδερινοκαναρο θηλυκο που σχεδον ολοι οι καρδεριναδες ειχαν καποια στιγμη στη ζωη τους ,ειτε γιατι πιθανοτατα θα δωσει πιο κοντινα αντισωματα και ενζυμα στο νεοσσο ,ειτε γιατι θα ηταν για αυτο μια ανακουφιση το μεγαλωσει εστω μικρα σαν παρενθετη μανα και να μην αμολυθει στη φυση ,οπως συχνα γινεται ....

δεν συμφωνω ομως καθολου με απευθειας μεταθεση των αυγων σε παραμανα ,πριν δοθει η ευκαιρια στην πραγματικη μανα ,να δειξει οτι ειναι σωστη μανα .Αλλιως ολοκληρωμενη εκτροφη καρδερινας ,δεν μπορω ετσι να την εννοησω και δεν προκειται ποτε ετσι να σταθεροποιηθει .Εκτροφη καρδερινας ,ειναι η πληρης αναπαραγωγη της στην αιχμαλωσια και οχι η παραγωγη νεοσσων !

πολυ θα ηθελα να ακουω τους εκτροφεις και κεινους να το δηλωνουν ξεκαθαρα και να το υποστηριζουν !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημητρη δεν χρησιμοποιουν ολοι παραμανες,καποιοι μαλιστα αναπαραγουν και χωρις παραλλαγη
συμφωνω μαζι σου για τον προσδιορισμο της εκτροφης καρδερινας και πως εννοειτε,
αλλα τηρουμενων των αναλογιων το ιδιο πρεπει να ισχυσει και για τα καναρια οταν γινετε με ψευτικα αυγα , εστω και αν τα καναρια ειναι σε εγκλωβισμο δεκαδες χρονια,
και στους δυο τροπους γινετε για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα,
κατα τα αλλα παρεμβαση ειναι και στις δυο περιπτωσεις,για τον ιδιο στοχο.

----------


## jk21

στα ψευτικα αυγα ,εχουμε επαναφορα των αυγων στην φυσιολογικη μανα ,οχι σε παρενθετη .Για να εκολλαπτονται ολα ταυτοχρονα και να επιζει και ο νεοσσος απο το τελευταιο ,αν και αυτο ειναι αμφιλεγομενο αν παντα βοηθα ή αν ντε και καλα χρειαζεται 

στην μεταφορα αυγων σε παραμανα ,χωρις η κανονικη μανα να εχει ηδη απορριψει την εκολλαψη τους ,ειναι ξεκαθαρη παρεμβαση σε μια φυσιολογικη εξελιξη και στερηση της μητροτητας σε καποιο πουλι που δεν την αρνηθηκε ,για χαρη δικων μας επιδιωξεων 

αν υπαρχει εγκαταλλειψη ,δεν τιθεται θεμα και ειμαι υπερμαχος της παραμανας !!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Επαναφορα οχι παντα,ζγουρα, γιορκ,νοργουις κλπ προτιμαται η παραμανα,
τα ψευτικα αυγα ειχαν καλα αποτελεσματα σε αυτες τις ρατσες γιατι ειναι "ατσουμπαλα" πουλια και καθιερωθηκαν σαν κανονας πια, η "συνχρονος μυθος" για να πω και την κακια μου, 
αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι παρεμβαση.

----------


## jk21

> Επαναφορα οχι παντα,ζγουρα, *γιορκ*,νοργουις κλπ προτιμαται η παραμανα,
> τα ψευτικα αυγα ειχαν καλα αποτελεσματα σε αυτες τις ρατσες γιατι ειναι "ατσουμπαλα" πουλια και καθιερωθηκαν σαν κανονας πια, η "συνχρονος μυθος" για να πω και την κακια μου, 
> αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι παρεμβαση.


συγχρονος μυθος ισως ... οχι σιγουρα .αλλα μαλλον ειναι .Γνωστο μου φιλαρακι και μελος μας (οχι ο Γιωργης ο lovegarduelis που και κεινος νομιζω εχει κανονικα την μανα ) εχει ηδη πουλακια ,με μια πολυ καλη μαμα που ταιζει κανονικοτατα .Για μιγμα σπορων (συσταση ) και αυγοτροφη ,τα ευκολων εννοουμενα παραλειπονται .....

πριν λιγο μου εστειλε και βιντεακι .θα μιλησουμε και ισως ανοιχτει σχετικο θεμα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> στην φραση σου << *επιβάλλεται* *να έχετε** ζευγάρι* *καναρίνια (και το τονίζω αυτό) που θα είναι οι παρένθετοι γονείς για τα πρώτα* *αυγά* *(και το τονίζω και αυτό) >>*εννοεις που θα γινουν σιγουρα παρενθετοι γονεις ,με δικια μας πρωτοβουλια ή με αμα χρειαστει εκ των καταστασεων;


ξανάλεω σε αυτούς που θα ασχοληθούν πρώτη φορά με αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας και δεν ξέρουν την συμπεριφορά του ζευγαριού. τα πρώτα αυγά πρέπει να αλλάζονται κάθε μέρα με καναρινισια είτε υπάρξει πρόβλημα είτε όχι. ξέρω πολύ καλά πως είναι να περιμένει κάποιος αρχάριος τα πρώτα του αυγά από τις καρδερίνες του. αν του τα σπάσει ο αρσενικός ξέρω πάλι πως θα νιώσει.
οπότε αλλάζοντας τα αυγά με καναρινισια και όχι με ψεύτικα δίνουμε την ευκαιρία στις καρδερίνες να μεγαλώσουν τα καναρινάκια σαν δικά τους αν όλα πάνε καλά. και ανάλογα πως θα πάει η πρώτη γέννα και αφού έχουμε εξασφαλίσει να πάρουμε τα πρώτα καρδερινάκια από το παρένθετο ζευγάρι βλέπουμε και κάνουμε στην δεύτερη γέννα. 

σε καμία περίπτωση δεν παίρνουμε τα αυγά από την καρδερίνα κάνοντας την μηχανή παραγωγής και τα βάζουμε σε καναρες χωρίς να αφήσουμε την καρδερίνα να κλωσήσει γιατί τα επόμενα αυγά θα γεννηθούν με αδύναμο γόνο και ακόμα ποιο αδύναμο σε κάθε γέννα με αποτέλεσμα ασθενικά πουλιά.

Τόνισα το ζευγάρι παρένθετων γονιών γιατί μόλις τα πουλάκια φτάσουν 14 ημερών και σκαρίσουν η θηλυκή (καναρα, η μούλα, η Φλώρα) θα ψάχνεται για να φτιάξει φωλιά και αν είναι μόνη της τα γιαβρακια θα ψοφήσουν, οπότε εκεί αναλαμβάνει αποκλειστικά ο αρσενικός.

Τόνισα τα αυγά γιατί όπως είπε και ο Αντρέας η καναρα μπορεί να μεγαλώσει καρδερινάκια από την πρώτη μέρα. Αφού βέβαια έχει προετοιμαστεί με διατροφή καρδερίνας στην δική μου περίπτωση με αυγοτροφή με τυρόπηγμα και μείγμα σπόρων για ιθαγενή.

----------


## jk21

Τις επομενες μερες ο Παναγιωτης ο oasis θα ανοιξει και σχετικο θεμα με την εκτροφη του και τα νεα της αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου ,στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα του φορουμ


αλλα στην διαθεση σας το βιντεακι ,με τα york του να ταιζουν σαν καλοι γονεις και οι δυο ,*με τα μικρα εντος φωλιας ! και ο Πατερας !!!!!!!

*



Η αυγοτροφη που με ανεση ταιζουν ,δεν ειναι καμμια αλλη απο την αγαπημενη μου συνταγη και το μιγμα σπορων η γνωστη αγαπημενη μου συσταση 

65 % κεχρι 
10 % βρωμη 
10 % περιλλα 
5 % νιζερ
5 % λιναρι
5 % κανναβουρι 


και χωρις να γινει καμμια αγωγη με φαρμακα πριν την αναπαραγωγη !!!!! Προληπτικες αγωγες με αντιβιωσεις  (πχ φουραζολιδονες και αλλα τραγικα που εχω ακουσει απο << μεγαλους >> του χωρου ) .... στα YORK ... γιοκ !

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ετσι οπως το λες το δεχομαι ,αν και θα συμφωνουσα πληρως ,μονο με αλλαγη των αυγων ,μεχρι η θηλυκια να κατσει κανονικα και τοτε να γινει η επαναφορα των πραγματικων .Σιγουρα δεν εξασφαλιζεται οτι μετα δεν θα πειραχθουν απο τον αρσενικο (συμφωνω οτι στις καρδερινες εχουμε περιεργες συχνα συμπεριφορες ) ,αλλα αν θα μπορουσα να δεχθω αυγα καναρινιων εστω σαν πειραματοαυγα (αν και αυτα ζωη εχουν μεσα τους ) ,ξερουμε οτι και με την εκολλαψη εχουμε αρνητικες συμπεριφορες και δεν ξερω αν εχουμε εμεις το ηθικο δικαιωμα να επιλεγουμε αν τα πειραματοζωα ειναι τα καναρινακια που θα βγουνε ή τα καρδερινακια αν δεν αλλαζαμε τα αυγα .Ολα ομως αυτα ειναι ηθικα διλληματα ενος θεωρητικου ,διατυπωμενα για οσους μπορει να εχουν για αυτους καποιο νοημα .Για αυτους που περιμενουν πως και πως καρδερινακια ,ξερω οτι ειναι μια ουτοπια και η λυση σου μια μεση λυση ,που δεν εχει σχεση με το να αφαιρεις απλα τα αυγα απο μια καρδερινουλα που μενει στα κρυα του λουτρου .Εννοειτα βεβαια οτι στη δευτερη γεννα ,οταν ολα θα πανε καλα στην πρωτη ,θα αφησουμε τα πραγματικα αυγα στην καρδερινα

----------


## οδυσσέας

το μυαλο του εκτροφεα εχω πει οτι θα πρεπει να δουλευει ευελικτα. 

οποιος θελει να κανει αυτη την αλλαγη με τα καναρινισια αυγα και δεν θελει να εχει ενοχες ας βαλει ασπορα καναρινισια αυγα.
μπορει να κανει οτι θελει μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο που θα σκεφτει αυτος. αυτα που λεω ειναι η δικη μου προταση.

οσο για τα καναρινια ρατσας που θελουν παραμανα ειναι απλο..... δεν τα παιρνουμε.
ειναι ενας εμποριστικος τροπος εκτροφης που εμενα δεν μου αρεσει.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Και για ποιο λόγο ρε Κωστή να μην βάζουμε σε όλες τις γέννες μας (όσο αναφορά τα ιθαγενή) κανάρες παραμάνες και να είμαστε και σίγουροι ότι θα ταιστουν όλα τα πουλάκια μας ?
> 
> Ετσι μπορούμε να κάνουμε και απο 4 γέννες στις καρδερίνες μας.


ο καθε εκτροφεας εχει τους λογους του. οι εκτροφεις του εξωτερικου που κανουν εμποριο μειτζορ, το κανουν και το λενε. οι Ελληνες που κανουν εμποριο καρδερινας μπαλκανικα και το κανουν, δεν το λενε για να μην τους πουν οτι δεν εχουν καλα πουλια. 
αυτοι που εχουν προβλημα εκτροφης της καρδερινας μπαλκανικα ξερεις σιγουρα οτι τα πουλια τους ειναι εκτροφης 
η ''βαφτισμενα''?
εγω πριν καιρο ειχα κανει καποιες ερωτησεις σε ενα θεμα και δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση αν απαντουσαν οι εκτροφεις στα ερωτηματα μου ειλικρινα τοτε ισως τα πραγματα ηταν ποιο ευκολα.
αν εσυ μπορεσεις να βγαλεις συμπερασμα να μου το πεις και εμενα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο η παραμανα (μηχανη που ταιζει) οσο η κατασταση του ζευγαριου πριν κανει αυγα,
> απο εκει εξαρταται κατα ποσον θα ευημερησουν οι νεοσσοι μετα τις 40-50 ημερες τησ ζωης τους,και τον μικροτερο ρολο θα εχει η παραμανα.


σε αυτο συμφωνω.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

> Κατα την γνωμη μου δεν παιζει τοσο ρολο η παραμανα (μηχανη που ταιζει) οσο η κατασταση του ζευγαριου πριν κανει αυγα,
> απο εκει εξαρταται κατα ποσον θα ευημερησουν οι νεοσσοι μετα τις 40-50 ημερες τησ ζωης τους,και τον μικροτερο ρολο θα εχει η παραμανα.


Νικο για κανε το πιο "λιανο" αν θες αυτο ....

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ... σημαντικός παράγοντας είναι να υπάρχει και αρσενικό μέσα είτε καρδερίνα είτε κάναρος ώστε να δίνει το ερέθισμα ταΐζοντας την και αυτή με την σειρά της τα μικρά.


εγω θα σταθω σε αυτο το πολυ σημαντικο που λεει ο Αντρεας. 

μερικες φορες σε ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες ο αρσενικος δεν ταϊζει και πεφτει ολη η δουλεια στην θηλυκη. αυτος ειναι μερικες φορες ο ενας παραγοντας που μερικα καρδερινακια ψοφανε μεσα στις πρωτες 5 μερες. οποτε σε ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι, αν ειναι να ταϊσει μονη της η καρδερινα, καλυτερα ειναι να ταϊσουν μερικα πουλακια τις πρωτες μερες οι παρενθετοι γονεις.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εγω θα σταθω σε αυτο το πολυ σημαντικο που λεει ο Αντρεας. 
> 
> μερικες φορες σε ενα ζευγαρι καρδερινες ο αρσενικος δεν ταϊζει και πεφτει ολη η δουλεια στην θηλυκη. αυτος ειναι μερικες φορες ο ενας παραγοντας που μερικα καρδερινακια ψοφανε μεσα στις πρωτες 5 μερες. οποτε σε ενα τετοιο ζευγαρι, αν ειναι να ταϊσει μονη της η καρδερινα, καλυτερα ειναι να ταϊσουν μερικα πουλακια τις πρωτες μερες οι παρενθετοι γονεις.


Η θηλυκιά καρδερίνα Κώστα δεν μπορεί να βγάλει σε πέρας 2-3 γέννες απο 3-4 πουλάκια μόνη της ?

----------


## οδυσσέας

σιγουρα καποιες μπορουν για μια δυο χρονιες το πολυ, μετα τι γινεται? τις δεινουμε σε αρχαριους? 
εξαρτατε απο το πουλι τι διαχειρηση εχει ολο το χρονο, τι ηλικια εχει, τι προετοιμασια του εχουμε κανει, και ποιον μηνα ξεκινησε την πρωτη αναπαραγωγη.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> σιγουρα καποιες μπορουν για μια δυο χρονιες το πολυ, μετα τι γινεται? τις δεινουμε σε αρχαριους? 
> εξαρτατε απο το πουλι τι διαχειρηση εχει ολο το χρονο, τι ηλικια εχει, τι προετοιμασια του εχουμε κανει, και ποιον μηνα ξεκινησε την πρωτη αναπαραγωγη.


Που ο καλύτερος μήνας ειναι ο Μάιος για την πρώτη της γέννα ?

----------


## jk21

η θηλυκια καρδερινα ειναι ενα πουλακι που αν στρεσσαριστει ,  θα ανεβασει τους πληθυσμους των παρασιτων που εχει μεσα της ετσι και αλλιως (κοκκιδια ) πιο ευκολα  , που στην θηλυκια καναρα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να συμβει 


   αυτο συμβαινει αν κλωσσα μονη της με περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες ,οταν  ετσι κι αλλιως η περιοδο αναπαραγωγης της δημιουργει στρες ->     
http://www.ebd.csic.es/jordi/Ardea2008.pdf  )
How is it possible that breeding roles had an
effect on the relationship between coloration and
parasites if plumage was developed several
months before breeding? We suggest that under
the stress derived from breeding activities females
in worst condition or with a less active immune
system are less able to control already present
infections and/or exclude new infections when
exposed to pathogens. A

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Που ο καλύτερος μήνας ειναι ο Μάιος για την πρώτη της γέννα ?


εξαρτατε απο την περιοχη και τις θεμοκρασιες που θα εχει η χρονια.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> εξαρτατε απο την περιοχη και τις θεμοκρασιες που θα εχει η χρονια.


Ποιες οι ιδανικές συνθήκες καιρου για την πρώτη γέννα ?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Νικο για κανε το πιο "λιανο" αν θες αυτο ....


Γιωργο πολυ σημασια διδετε στο ταισμα και οχι στους λογους υψηλης θνησιμοτητας των νεοσσων. 
Η καρδερινα στη φυση δινει πενταδες μονιμα και με μηδενικη θνησιμοτητα νεοσσων,
ειναι ενα πουλι που η ψυχολογια του επηρεαζει αμεσα και σε μεγαλο βαθμο την υγεια και την οργανικη λειτουργια του,
αυτο συμβαινει και στα ενηλικα αλλα και στους νεοσσους.
Καποιοι ολοκληρωνουν μια αναπαραγωγη με φυσικους γονεις και πενταδες,χωρις απωλειες ,
αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου προυποθετει ετησιο προγραμμα εκτροφης (παση δυναμει) που δεν στηριζεται μονον στην διατροφη και στην παραλλαγη, αλλα και στην χημικη υποστηριξη κατα την προετοιμασια,για να υπαρχει υποστηρηξη της ζωης εως τον απογαλακτισμο.
Καποιοι αλλοι εφαρμοζουν αλλα προγραμματα με ισως καλυτερα η οχι καλα αποτελεσματα τα οποια κανουν την εμφανιση τους,πριν η μετα τον απογαλακτισμο,και αποδιδονται στις συνθηκες,στις παραμανες,στα σκουλικια κλπ

Ο δευτερος τροπος ειναι ο επιθυμητος αλλα οχι προσδοκιμος προς το παρον,γιατι η αναπαραγωγη για τα συγκεκριμενα πουλια ολοκληρωνεται οχι με τον απογαλακτισμο αλλα με την ενηλικιωση τους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ......Καποιοι ολοκληρωνουν μια αναπαραγωγη *με φυσικους γονεις και πενταδες,χωρις απωλειες ,
> *αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου προυποθετει ετησιο προγραμμα εκτροφης (παση δυναμει) που δεν στηριζεται μονον στην διατροφη και στην παραλλαγη, αλλα και στην χημικη υποστηριξη κατα την προετοιμασια,για να υπαρχει υποστηρηξη της ζωης εως τον απογαλακτισμο.


αληθεια υπαρχουν τετοιοι εκτροφεις? εχεις δει τα αποτελεσματα απο κοντα η στα εχουν πει? σε καρδερινες μπαλκανικα η μειτζορ?

----------


## mitsman

balcanica τα εχω δει , τα εχω ζησει και εχω παρει και πουλακι απο τον συγκεκριμενο εκτροφεα..... ειναι και μελος μας!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Επαναφορα οχι παντα,ζγουρα, γιορκ,νοργουις κλπ προτιμαται η παραμανα,....


οχι σε ολα τα σγουρα. 

προτιμουν την παραμανα γιατι θελουν περισσοτερα πουλια απο ενα ακριβο ζευγαρι. ειναι ποιο επικερδες ενα ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια των 15-20ευρω να μεγαλωσουν πουλια των 200-300+ευρω.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> οχι σε ολα τα σγουρα. 
> 
> προτιμουν την παραμανα γιατι θελουν περισσοτερα πουλια απο ενα ακριβο ζευγαρι. ειναι ποιο επικερδες ενα ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια των 15-20ευρω να μεγαλωσουν πουλια των 200-300+ευρω.



*Επαναφορα οχι παντα,ζγουρα, γιορκ,νοργουις κλπ προτιμαται η παραμανα,**
τα ψευτικα αυγα ειχαν καλα αποτελεσματα σε αυτες τις ρατσες γιατι ειναι "ατσουμπαλα" πουλια και καθιερωθηκαν σαν κανονας πια, η "συνχρονος μυθος" για να πω και την κακια μου, 
αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι παρεμβαση.
*

Και λογω του οτι ειναι *"ατσουμπαλα"* πουλια,και δεν υπηρχαν μεγαλες φωλιες ,εβαζαν παραμανες μαλινουα για να μην τα "τσαλαπατανε", ειναι και αυτο μια εκδοχη που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα την δεχθεις ,αλλα τωρα τουλαχιστον την ξερεις.
Για το θεμα των ευρω,και σημερα καποιοι με 2-3 καλες δικαιολογιες πουλουν η πουλουσαν καρδερινες "κλουβισιες" για μερικες εκατονταδες ευρω.
<< Μην κρινεις την ηθικη του αλλου,με το δικο σου μετρο,οσο εμπιστοσυνη εχεις στο μετρο αυτο τοσο ελλιπεστερο ειναι.>> Πολυβιος Δημητρακοπουλος.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> *αληθεια υπαρχουν τετοιοι εκτροφεις?* εχεις δει τα αποτελεσματα απο κοντα *η στα εχουν πει?* σε καρδερινες μπαλκανικα η μειτζορ?


Ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι καποιος η καποιοι απο το φορουμ θα σε βεβαιωσει εκ του ασφαλους,για να μην μεινεις με την απορια.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Για το ετησιο προγραμα εκτροφης δεν εχεις κανενα σχολιο? η δεν το γνωριζεις?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Και λογω του οτι ειναι *"ατσουμπαλα"* πουλια,και δεν υπηρχαν μεγαλες φωλιες ,εβαζαν παραμανες μαλινουα για να μην τα "τσαλαπατανε", ειναι και αυτο μια εκδοχη που δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα την δεχθεις ,αλλα τωρα τουλαχιστον την ξερεις.


λογο απειριας μπορει να τα τσαλαπατουσαν, αλλα τους δωθηκε ποτε η ευκαιρια να μαθουν? Γιατι αραγε μερικα το κανουν συνεχεια?




> Για το θεμα των ευρω,και σημερα καποιοι με 2-3 καλες δικαιολογιες πουλουν η πουλουσαν καρδερινες "κλουβισιες" για μερικες εκατονταδες ευρω.


πουλουσαν και πουλανε και πιασμενες δασκαλεμενες ακομα και 7000ευρω και χωρις δικαιολογια. 
υπαρχει μετρο σύγκρισης αναμεσα στα καναρινια και τα ιθαγενη?




> << Μην κρινεις την ηθικη του αλλου,με το δικο σου μετρο,οσο εμπιστοσυνη εχεις στο μετρο αυτο τοσο ελλιπεστερο ειναι.>> Πολυβιος Δημητρακοπουλος.


αυτο που κολαει?

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι καποιος η καποιοι απο το φορουμ θα σε βεβαιωσει εκ του ασφαλους,για να μην μεινεις με την απορια.


εγω θελω την δικη σου μαρτυρια.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Για το ετησιο προγραμα εκτροφης δεν εχεις κανενα σχολιο? η δεν το γνωριζεις?


καποιο ετησιο προγραμμα εκτροφης εταιριας για να πουλησει-σπρωξει ολα τα προιοντα της? 

η αν πρεπει να φροντιζουμε τα πουλια ολο το χρονο?

----------


## jk21

εγω το μονο που μπορω να πω και να διαβεβαιωσω ,ειναι οτι ο Γιωργος ο geam εβγαλε πουλακια και μεγαλωσαν με τους κανονικους γονεις .Μαλιστα σαν να θυμαμαι (γιατι ειχα αφησει και γω τα καναρινια μου σε κεινον στις διακοπες ) οτι ενα διαστημα ,τα πουλια μεγαλωνανε με την περιποιηση της μανας του Γιωργου (ειχε αργησει το ζευγαρι του περυσι ) και τον θυμαμαι χαρακτηριστικα (ειχε κατσει να κλωσσα η θηλυκια ) να λεει τι να κανω ρε Μητσο ; πως να τα αφησω χυμα; αλλα πρεπει να φυγω (διακοπες ) 

αν τα θυμαμαι λαθος ,θα με διορθωσει εκεινος 


απο κει και περα καλως ή κακως ,ειναι γνωστο οτι για ουσιαστικους λογους ή φοβους πριν δοθει δικαιωμα απο τα πουλια ,παρα πολλοι

δινουν τα αυγα σε παραμανα καναρα ,ειτε σαν πρωτη δοκιμη για να μαθουν τις αντιδρασεις ενος νεου ζευγαριου ή και να το δωσουν ευκαιρια να εξασκηθουν σαν γονιοι στα καναρινισια αυγα που κανανε τραμπα 

ή  θεωρουν εν δυναμει ζημιαρη και φονια τον αρσενικο και τον χωριζουνε με το που θα γινουν τα αυγα .Αυτο μπορει να εχει φερει νεοσσους σε κεινους ,αλλα για μενα και δεν ειναι ηθικο να χωριζεις ζευγαρι πριν αποδειχθει ο αρσενικος ζημιαρης και δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτο δεν θα επηρεασει τη θηλυκια και να υπαρξει κινδυνος εγκαταλειψης των αυγων ή σταματημα ταισματος των νεοσσων σε πολυ μικρη ηλικια 

Πραγματι υπαρχουν αρσενικα με περιεργη συμπεριφορα ,αλλα αν δεν δωσουμε στα σωστα την ευκαιρια να δειξουν την καλη τους συμπεριφορα ,μπορει να πετυχουμε στην παραγωγη καρδερινων ,αλλα στην εκτροφη δεν θα πετυχουμε ! 

οποιος ταιζει καλο μιγμα σπορων ,αλλαζει καθε μερα νερο ,καθαριζει συχνα το υποστρωμα (το α και το ω στις καρδερινες για τον κινδυνο των ωοκυστων ) ,δινει τροφες απο τη φυση  ,δινει γυρη ,και ταιζει αυγοτροφη με υπερεπαρκεια αυγου μεσα της (αν την τρωνε τα πουλια ... εκει ειναι η δυσκολια ) δεν θελει κατι αλλο για να ειναι γονιμα τα πουλια .Αν δεν τρωνε αυγο ,χρειαζεται αλλη ζωικη πρωτεινη και κυριως οταν βγουνε τα μικρα .Το αν ερθουν σε οιστρο ,μπορει να παιζουν ολα αυτα ρολο ,αλλα παιζει κυριως και ο χαρακτηρας τους ,που μια χρονια στην αιχμαλωσια μπορει να τους λεει ζευγαρωσε ,την αλλη να τους λεει οχι !

----------


## adreas

Ναι  μου  έχει συμβεί   να  μου μεγαλώσουν  5άδα  και εμένα  πάρα πολύ καλά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μαλλον κατι δεν καταλαβατε καλα απο αυτα που ειπα.

δεν ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχει εκτροφη καρδερινας χωρις παραμανα. 
ειπα οτι *για τους αρχαριους και μονο,* ειτε οι καρδερινες ειναι καλοι γονεις ειτε οχι, να βαζουμε τα αυγα σε ζευγαρι καναρινια που ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ταιζει για να μην απογοητευτουν, αν τυχον και δεν δουν καρδερινακι στο κλαρι. 
δεν μπορεις απο εναν αρχαριο που δεν ξερει να κρατησει τα μεγαλα πουλια στη ζωη και μονο, να κανει ολοκληρωμενη εκτροφη.
οποιος μπορεσει και εγω μαζι του.

τα σταδια του αρχαριου εκτροφεα εγω τα εχω με αυτη την σειρα.
1) τον πρωτο χρονο να κρατησει το ζευγαρι ζωντανο ενα χρονο.
2) τον δευτερο χρονο να φερει το ζευγαρι σε αναπαραγωγη, να φτιαξουν φωλια και να κανουν αυγα, ειτε σποριασμενα ειτε οχι.
3) την τριτη χρονια απο το ιδιο ζευγαρι να εχει πουλακια στο κλαρι και να τα κρατησει στη ζωη και να παρει πουλια απο αυτα.

αυτα θελω εγω απο εναν αρχαριο εκτροφεα ιθαγενων. αυτα πρεπει να πετυχει τις 3 πρωτες χρονιες. αν μπορεσει να τα κανει απο την πρωτη χρονια εχει καλος αλλα αν δεν μπορεσει τοτε πρεπει να εχει τους παραπανω στοχους και να ειναι χαρουμενος αν τους πετυχει.

η παρενθετοι γονεις ειναι ενα καλο εργαλειο σε μια εκτροφη, οταν το χρεισημοποιουμε σωστα, και το σωστα εχει να κανει με τις δυνατοτητες του εκτροφεα.

ειμαι υπερ της εκτροφης απο τους ιδιους τους γονεις και βαλτε το καλα στο μυαλο σας. αυτο εκανα και αυτο θελω να κανουν και τα παιδια που θα ασχοληθουν με αυτη την εκτροφη. ειναι αφανταστα ομορφο να βλεπεις καρδερινες μπαλκανικα να μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους.

----------


## οδυσσέας

οταν το εργαλειο γινει φονικο οπλο...

_Many breeders throughout the world use foster parents in order to increase the yield from their better hens. In extreme cases, hens will be mated to produce up to six nests of eggs in a single season, which are all removed to forter birds. These hens are rarely used in their second year however, because their well has run dry! 

_Brian Keenan εκτροφεας καναρινιων Yorkshire

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...εδω η καρδερινα ταιζει τα τρια καναρινακια απο τα 4 αυγα που της τα ειχα αλαξει για να σιγουρευτο οτι *η καρδερινα μπορει να μεγαλωσει καναρινακια απο αυγο.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> εδω της προσθεσα ακομα ενα καναρινακι μετα απο καποιες μερες για να δω αν θα το καταλαβει.


θελω να πω σε αυτους που θα βαλουν καναρινισια αυγα σε καρδερινα οτι δεν υπαρχει λογος να αφησουμε τα καναρινακια στην καρδερινα παραπανω απο 10 μερες. αν η καρδερινα ταισει μεχρι τοτε, ξερουμε σιγουρα οτι μπορει να μεγαλωσει τα δικα της μικρα στην επομενη γεννα.

ενας αλλος λογος ειναι οτι τα καναρινακια αργουν να σκαρισουν και κυνδυνευουν να ψοφησουν απο ασιτια μετα τις 13 μερες.

----------


## οδυσσέας

η καναρα ειναι ισαξια μανα οπως η καρδερινα.

----------


## jk21

δεν αμφιβαλλω .ακομα και τα αντισωματα που δινει να ειναι κοντινα και οχι τα ιδια με την πραγματικη μανα ,σιγουρα δεν συγκρινεται με το να ταιζουμε ενα πουλι με κρεμα 

ομως στην πορεια του  χρονου εκτροφη με παραμανες (ξερω δεν προτεινεις αυτο αλλα μονο οταν θα υπαρχει αναγκη ,αλλα πολλοι αυτο το μηνυμα θα παρουνε ... οτι βαλτε τα πουλια (σε καθε περιπτωση ) να ζησουνε σε παραμανες και ολα καλα .

ετσι δεν σταθεροποιειται ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗ καρδερινας ,αλλα ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗ 

το θεμα ειναι να πειστουν να ταιζουν μαναδες και μπαμπαδες πραγματικοι 


δεν τα γραφω για σενα ,γιατι ξερω τις αποψεις σου ... για ολους τους αλλους που εχουν την παραμανα μονιμη κατασταση ... ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...το θεμα ειναι να πειστουν να ταιζουν μαναδες και μπαμπαδες πραγματικοι.


πρωτα απο ολα πρεπει να το εχουν τα πουλια, μετα πρεπει επαιδευτουν και μετα να πειστουν για να ταιζουν οι καρδερινες.

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα σας,
να κανω κι εγω μερικες ερωτησουλες πανω σε αυτο να μαθαινω...
Γιατι η καρδερινα μανα να παρατηση τα μικρα ή το κλωσσημα? και ας πουμε ειναι εμπειρη και δεν σταματηση στο κλωσσημα, στο ταισμα γιατι? κακο περιβαλλον?λαθος συνθηκες?γιατι?
Αν το ξερουμε αυτο οτι δεν προσφερουμε αυτες τις σωστες συνθηκες, δεν θα επρεπε σιγα σιγα να προσπαθουμε να τις καταφερουμε? και να μην καταφευγουμε παντα στην καναρα παραμανα? 

Δημητρη αυτο που λες το εχω δει με τα ματυα μου... μακαρι να μπορουσα πραγματικα να εκανα κατι... δυστηχως πολυ εκτροφεις αναζητουν την παραγωγη και οχι την σωστη εκτροφη και φυσικα οχι αναγνωρησμενοι!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

οποιος θελει να ασχοληθει με εκτροφη ιθαγενων, πρεπει να εχει διπλα του εναν εμπειρο πραγματικο εκτροφεα για να μην φτασει στο σημειο να κανει τα λαθη που λες Σεραφειμ. οποιος κανει τον εξυπνο και τον ξερολα λουζεται τις συνεπειες. η παραμανα πρεπει να ειναι εργαλειο σε περιπτωση αναγκης και να μην γινεται φονικο οπλο.

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ καποια στιγμη σε μια μακρινη χωρα ,φυλακισανε 1000 ντοπιους κατοικους .Πολλοι πεθανανε και καμμια 100αρια ζησανε .Στη φυλακη ,ειδικα οταν ο ηλιος ελαμπε και θυμοτανε τις μερες της λευτεριας ,αρχισανε στα κελια (τα μετρα ασφαλειας ηταν χαλαρα ) οι ανδρες αρχισανε να εχουν ορεξεις για τα θηλυκα . Συχνα ειχαμε << ζευγαρωματα >> αλλα οι ανδρες δεν ειχαν μυαλο για να κανουν οικογενεια στη φυλακη ,παρα μονο να ευχαριστουν τα ενστικτα τους .Οι γυναικες περισσοτερο εγκεφαλικες ,δεν παιρνανε ολες ευκολα μπροστα και αρχικα μονο καποιες  μπαινανε σε αυτο το παιχνιδι .Οι περισσοτερες μαλιστα ηταν καποιες που οταν αρπαχτηκανε και φυλακισθηκανε ,ηταν ακομα μωρα και οι φυλακες τις μαθανε οτι στη φυλακη ειναι ωραια ... ποτε στην ουσια δεν ειχαν ζησει ελευθερες εξω ... μερικες απο αυτες με αυξημενο μητρικο ενστικτο ,μεινανε εγκυος και κρυψανε τα παιδια τους απο τους ανδρες (βοηθησανε οι φυλακες ,ταιζοντας τα μωρα με γαλα σε σκονη και δινοντας για υιοοθεσια τα μωρα σε εγκυες γυναικες ελευθερες που μπορουσαν να θηλασουν .Τα μωρα ετσι κι αλλιως θα τα πουλουσαν και ειχαν χρηματα να φανε και αυτοι και να αποζημιωσουν οτι ηθελε εξοδα για να ειναι διαθεσιμο ....


ετσι γεννηθηκανε τα πρωτα μικρα στις φυλακες και το θεμα ειναι που θα παει το πραγμα ... οι φύλακες θα βοηθησουν τα ζευγαρια που γεννηθηκανε και μεγαλωσανε στη φυλακη  ,να εχουν ενα ωραιο περιβαλλον  ,ωστε να θελουν να κανουν οικογενεια σε ενα μικρο παραδεισο ,αν δεν ειναι πια ικανα ,να ζησουν στο αγνωστο τοπιο εκτος φυλακης ή θα παραμεινουν οι φυλακες εμποροι ;

και ζησαμε εμεις καλα και αυτοι καλυτερα ....

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!!
Να βλεπουμε και την καλη πλευρα...
Ο Νικος απο Λαρισα ειναι τρομερα εμπειρος εκτροφεας και αγαπαει αυτο που κανει... δεν υπαρχουν μονο αυτοι που θελουν παραγωγη και οχι "ποιοτητα"!!!
Και αλλα παιδια απο το φορουμ οχι μονο ο Νικος αλλα ας μην τα αναφερω ολα ονομαστικα!!  :Happy: 
Πραγματικα πολυ χαιρομαι που θα εχω εσας οταν με το καλο θα εχω καρδερινες στην 1η τους αναπαραγωγη....
Ευχαριστω και παλι!!!

----------


## jk21

για αυτο υπαρχει το φορουμ για να μην ακουμε μονο για ιθαγενη πουλια που γεννηθηκαν στα κλουβια ,αλλα να τα βλεπουμε κιολας .Ο Νικολας ειναι ενας απο αυτους που εχει το θαρρος και μας δειχνει αυτες τις ομορφες στιγμες της εκτροφης του .Μερικοι ακομα επισης .Θα ηθελα να δω περισσοτερους ...δεν βλεπω ολους οσους εχουν εκτροφη ιθαγενων και μαλιστα εγνωσμενα επιτυχημενη .... προσεχως λοιπον

----------

